# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [{# -- #}] Smiley d'Or 2015 : Les rsultats

## Drizzt [Drone38]

Bonjour  tous,

Aprs une anne riche en motions et rebondissements, ce beau concours du Smiley d'or 2015 touche  sa fin. Le classement et les corrections sont bien entendus prtes depuis de longs mois, mais pcaboche et moi-mme souhaitions faire durer le concours sur toute l'anne afin d'viter cette longue priode sans activit smiley-stique entre la fin d'un concours et le dbut du suivant.  ::aie:: 
Nos nobles prcdesseurs avaient d'ailleurs dmarrs cette tendance sans la pousser jusqu'au bout. Voila qui est maintenant fait et nous sommes fiers de vous prsenter maintenant les rsultats de ce concours.


Cette anne fut comme chaque anne, trs prolifique avec des prestations de qualit et de nouveaux entrants dans le concours, certains n'hsitant pas  se frayer un chemin haut dans la hirarchie tablie.
Et mme si Isaac Asimov n'a pas fait d'apparition cette anne, nul doute que chacun a pu trouver son smiley ftiche parmi toutes ces participations hautes en couleurs (et je ne parle pas que de la ligne verte).


Sans plus attendre, les rsultats

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Voici le classement final avec le score des smileys indiqu en premier et le score bonus indiqu en second pour dpartager les ex-aequo !
Pour la premire fois dans l'histoire du concours, la victoire se joue sur les smileys bonus !


Smiley d'or 2015 : Sunchaser (81.5 / 15) 

Smiley d'argent 2015 : Nhaps (81.5 / 12) 

Smiley de bronze 2015 : Mouvii (76 / 7.5) 





*Suite du classement*
shadowmoon (71.5 / 14)
Deaf	(70 / 16)
Lady	(68 / 10)
Barsy (61.5 / 11.5)
illight	(59 / 15)
Jacques Beauregard (55 / 5)
 Smiley de plomb 2015 : Escapetiger (54.5 / 12)




*Les prix spciaux du jury*


Prix spcial de la patience 2015 : l'ensemble des participants 
               Prix spcial de la ligue de protection des cochons 2015 : shadowmoon


 Prix spcial j'ai des actions chez Disney 2015 : Barsy


        Prix spcial rien ne sert de courir il faut partir  point 2015 : Mouvii

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*Sunchaser*




> k%
> Le Prsident a dit ""Pavoisez!"". Alors donc, je pavoise, je pavoise ... et me voici, poussant le rideau sur la gauche,
> et m'tirant afin d'installer mon tendard.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Personnellement "Pavoiser" a me fait penser  Oblix qui donne un coup de Pavois sur les Romains. Une variante de "Poutrer" en somme (3)
pcaboche : Pas mal. (4)




> {)&
> C'est une chanson! Si, si, je la connais! Bon, allez, je me lance. HUm, hum (je me racle la gorge):
> "Je rentre dans la cham-am-bre, je renverse le pot d'cham-am-bre-eu, tout l'caca tout l'pipi, renvers sur l'tapis."
> Hum ... heu ... je ne me souviens plus de la suite, dsol.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Ah ouais quand mme. Pour ne rien manquer de ce grand moment de la chanson, voici l'intgralit de cette dernire : http://comitards.eu/fr/comit%C3%A9/B...lisabeth/chant (4)
pcaboche : Trs ressemblant. (5)




> _-\
> T'as vu ma nouvelle coupe? Bon, les cheveux sont un peu longs et ma mche me couvre un oeil, mais bon ...
> ca cache partiellement mon acne comme ca!


Drizzt [Drone38] : Un peu comme ce monsieur ? http://img0.ndsstatic.com/cheveux/qu...64276_w620.jpg . Entre nous il a pas l'air super content... (3)
pcaboche : C'est un emo? Un goth? Un vampire? (rfrence  South Park "Dawn of the Posers") (5)




> !!/;
> Attention !! Il y a un point-virgule en embuscade sous cette barre oblique !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Attention ! Il y a un bon score en embuscade derrire ce smiley ... Ah non en fait, c'est juste un 1 qui s'tait perdu (1)
pcaboche : Quel fourbe ce point-virgule ! (5)




> |`
> Regarde ... regarde bien ... si, si. Je suis la. Tout au fond. Derriere l'arbre frle, sur lequel ne tient plus
> plus qu'une maigre feuille. Regarde bien.
> Si tu faisais un effort, tu pourrais apercevoir ne serait-ce que mon regard, froid, perant, dtermin.
> Je suis la.
> Je t'attends.
> Je te guette.
> Un jour, tu seras a moi ...


Drizzt [Drone38] : Promenons-nous dans les bois, pendant que le loup y ait pas. Loup que fais-tu ? Je note les smileys ... (3)
Drizzt [Drone38] :  + 0.5 pour l'aspect potique (0.5)
pcaboche : "Every breath with take... every move you make..." (5)




> \!/;;
> Icne d'avertissement. Signification: "attention, cette femme a un piercing sur les petites lvres"


Drizzt [Drone38] : Normalement l, j'aurais une belle image pour illustrer. Mais bon je suis au boulot, donc a pose des problmes et je suis oblig de laisser faire travailler votre imagination (3.5)
pcaboche : Mouarf ! (5)




> |:^*
> Au bord de l'eau, prs de deux cailloux, j'ai pos mon tipi et je regarde au loin s'lever les premires toiles.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Autour du feu (Autour du feu), Nagawika (Nagawika), je danserai toute la nuit, Nagawika (Nagawika). Tous en coeur : Un petit indien lala lala (3.5)
pcaboche : C'est une chanson! Si, si, je la connais! Bon, allez, je me lance. HUm, hum (je me racle la gorge):
"Ma cabane au fond du jardin
Moi j'y vais quand j'ai besoin
C'est un charmand petit trou
Tout entour de cailloux..." (5)




> g:
> Le nom d'une bourgade Norvgienne trs loigne et isole.
> Le gentil de cette charmante ville est les ""g:istes"".
> Difficile a prononcer.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Perso quand je regarde le gentil, je lis les "gauchistes". Mais bon c'est probablement que mon cerveau n'est pas habitu  lire du Norvgien (3)
pcaboche : Peut-tre que a se prononce "goste", tout simplement... (5)




> {<:'>
> C'est un poussin qui ouvre trs grand son bec afin de recevoir la nourriture que sa maman vient lui rgurgiter
> gentillement. Bon apptit bien sr !


Drizzt [Drone38] : C'est vachement tolrent en fait un poussin quand on y pense. Je doute que ma fille apprcie si je lui rgurgite de la nourriture dans la bouche (dis comme a c'est trs sale mais cela ne l'tait pas autant quand j'ai commenc  crire le commentaire) (4)
pcaboche : Trs bien ! (5)




> #<{@
> (de gauche a droite)
> Le trou noir aspire tout la matire du pauvre astre pass malencontreusement a sa porte.
> L'toile disloque s'enroule en spirale autour du monstre invisible, et inexorablement disparait dans ce
> siphon galactique.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Reste  trouver qui a tir la chasse. L est la vraie question (4)
pcaboche : Ce n'est plus un astre, c'est un... (_) ( _) >⌐■-■ (⌐■_■) ... dsastre... YEAAAAAAAHH... (5)




> Un personnage de dessin anim
> (')
> C'est Patouche la mouche, du Jardin des drles de petites btes. Ma favorite.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Tiens je connaissais pas cette srie. Tu aurais pu chercher le challenge en prenant Loulou le Pou ou Pascale la Cigale (3)
pcaboche : Original. (4)




> Un film
> () <==3
> Un film avec Rocco Sifredi ... N'importe lequel, de toutes manires, on voit toujours le mme morceau.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Je te trouve trs rducteur envers ces artistes qui doivent apprendre des rles complexes et varis (le plombier, le medecin, le livreur de pizza ...) avec des dialogues percutant (il ne s'agirait pas de mlanger les onomatopes) et des prises de vues audacieuses (je vous laisse interprter celui-l comme vous voulez) (4)
pcaboche : Ok, pas besoin de commentaires... (4)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*Lady*




> k%
> norme sac  dos et caddie  bagages charg ... a va douiller sec  l'enregistrement!


Drizzt [Drone38] : Non monsieur, les sac  dos de 80L ne peuvent pas passer en bagage cabine. Vous devez payer le supplment bagagge de 80 auquel s'ajoutent les frais d'enregistrement, les frais de dpassement du poids maximal de 1.5kg, les frais de paiement par carte et les frais de dernire minute ce qui fait donc un total de 225. Merci d'avoir choisi notre companie, nous esprons que vous effectuerez un agrable voyage. (4)
pcaboche : a se passe toujours comme a quand je rentre de vacances... Je fais toujours plein de courses. (4)




> {)&
> Une glace  l'italienne avec une jolie petit nud sur le cornet. C'est choux !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Une glace dans un choux, c'est donc une profiterolle. A moins que ce soit chou ? Choui pas sur moi (3)
pcaboche : Je suis perdu : c'est une glace ou un chou  la crme ? (3)




> _-\
> 866 euro c'est cher pour un paquet de gteaux. Note : penser  dire  Nathalie de bien appuyer sur la touche MAJ quand elle dite les prix.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Non c'est le prix normal dans notre companie une fois ajout les frais de paiement par carte, de dernire minute .... (ndc: j'ai compris le 866) (1)
pcaboche : C'est tout de suite beaucoup moins drle quand, comme moi, on a un clavier amricain, mais bon... (4)




> !!/;
> Faudra dire aux tudiants qu'il n'y a pas besoin de mettre de point virgule  la fin des commentaires !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Tu t'es donn le mot avec Sunchaser pour ne pas interprter le ";" c'est a ? Mme score du coup  (1)
pcaboche : En fait, il faut leur dire de mettre le point virgule au DBUT du commentaire... parce qu'ils programment en Lisp. (4)




> |`
> Y a du vent dit donc! La manche  air claque au vent.


Drizzt [Drone38] : La manche  air claque au vent. Ca fait un peu phrase de calembour je trouve. Mais j'ai beau chercher j'en trouve pas. Belle intrprtation ceci-dit (4)
pcaboche : Trs ressemblant. (5)




> \!/;;
> Non ! Monsieur le plombier ne vous penchez pas plus !!! Oh mon dieu ! Enlevez moi cette image de la tte, j'en pleure!


Drizzt [Drone38] : Allez pense  Mario, a te fera oublier cette image d'horreur. Enfin aprs si c'est un plombier du film de Sunchaser... (5)
pcaboche : Extrait du film de Sunchaser: "Bonjour mademoiselle, je suis le plombier, je viens m'occuper de votre tuyauterie..."  ::aie::  (5)




> |:^*
> J'aime bien manger les pquerettes.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Si tu veux venir chez moi tondre la pelouse, je suis pas contre. En plus tu auras du trfle, du pissenlit et plein d'autres varits pour diversifier ton rgime alimentaire. (4)
pcaboche : Toujours extrait du mme film, en V.O.: "Hello miss, I'm the gardener, I'm here to mow your lawn".  ::aie::   ::aie::  (3)




> g:
> C'est bien la premire fois que je vois un mrou  casquette !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Heureusement pour nous, c'est aussi probablement la dernire fois (1.5)
pcaboche : Il faut faire attention  la peau du mrou... (3)




> {<:'>
> Prise lectrique  clapet de forme losangique ... Je me demande bien dans quel pays c'est un standard.


Drizzt [Drone38] : La prise lectrique de la Zo, elle est un peu losangique  ::):  (3.5)
pcaboche : L'Australie peut-tre. (4)




> #<{@
> Une rose pour le jury.


Drizzt [Drone38] : C'est pas le bachelor normalement qui donne les roses ? Je confonds peut tre avec l'autre et ses millionaires.   (4)
Drizzt [Drone38] :  -1 pour la tentative de corruption (-1)
pcaboche : Voil qu'on essaye de nous corrompre... (3)




> Un personnage de dessin anim
> o.o
> Elle est trop facile celle la ! pika !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Vite mon smartphone, un pokemon  capturer ! (dsol tout le monde joue  Pokemon GO autour de moi, je suis contamin). Sinon celui-l pouvait presque se tenter sans explication. (3)
pcaboche : Pika, pika... pikaboche ! (Pokemon trs rare et trs dur  capturer  ::aie::  ) (4)




> Un film
> (.),
> Saturday Night Fever ... Comment a vous ne reconnaissez pas Travolta ?


Drizzt [Drone38] : Il ressemble vachement  Pikachu quand mme, c'est troublant... (2)
pcaboche : Non, je ne reconnais pas... (1)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*Escapetiger*




> k%
> L'association des lecteurs de dvp lisant de droite  gauche reprsente un pourcentage de "cas minuscule" non - ngligeable et signe un paragraphe en ce sens avec dvp (voir les rgles du club).


Drizzt [Drone38] : J'ai beau relire les rgles du club, je vois pas le lien. Ca me frustre j'ai l'impression de passer  cot de quelque chose. (1.5)
pcaboche : Ok, tout a juste pour faire un jeu de mot avec "k minuscule"... C'est vraiment capilo-tract. (3)




> {)&
> Une frange de la mme association (dnomme "lecteurs de droite  gauche &", commercialisant des ventilateurs d'ordinateur, ouvre une parenthse dans les dbats qui se termine par une franche accolade.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Mouais, c'est plutot l'association des lecteurs qui n'interpretent pas les symboles des smileys... (1.5)
pcaboche : "ouvre une parenthse", "franche accolade"... Escapetiger, ne manquez pas son spectacle  l'Olympia ! (3)




> _-\
> L'Union Europenne souligne qu'il y a moins de pratiquants de la perche (rubrique Sport - Athltisme) (les lecteurs de droite  gauche ne comprennent pas le message, mais, rompus aux efforts en tant que minorit, rajustent le sens de la phrase, voir plus loin).


Drizzt [Drone38] : Je pensais pas qu'il y avait autant de commissions europennes. C'est impressionnant le nombre de sujets qui sont traits  ce niveau. (3.5)
pcaboche : Il n'y a pas que les lecteurs de droite  gauche qui ne comprennent pas le message... (2)




> !!/;
> En cette anne 2015 particulirement difficile pour les dmocraties, deux personnes s'exclament avoir un penchant pour le point-virgule, salle de thatre parisienne clbre pour ses humoristes et sa convivialit.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Deux personnes s'exclament, checked, penchant, checked, salle de thatre, checked, anne 2015 difficile pour les dmocraties euh pas checked ? Et puis on est en 2016 (comment a le concours a pris du retard, je ne vois pas le rapport) (3.5)
pcaboche : Escapetiger, ne manquez pas son spectacle au Point-Virgule ! (3)




> |`
> L'association des athltes / perchistes et amoureux de la perche rplique  l'union europenne (cf. smiley 3) en redressant la barre :
> ""On nous avait ""anti-ct"", maintenant nous avons doublement la ""cte"" (cf le mot quote).


Drizzt [Drone38] : Cot Cot Codec ? (3.5)
pcaboche : C'est dingue le nombre d'associations ici... Elles sont toutes  but non lucratif ? (3)




> \!/;;
> Une nouvelle personne s'exclame les bras levs : moi aussi j'ai un penchant pour le point-virgule, j' y suis mme all deux fois (cf smiley 4).


Drizzt [Drone38] : Mouais un peu facile quand mme. Juste mais facile (2.5)
pcaboche : Ha ha ha, "j'ai un penchant"... parce que c'est une barre oblique... c'est drle... ou pas. (2)




> |:^*
> Un dbat sur dvp fait pencher la balance sur deux points : faut-il porter un chapeau pour tre une star ? faut-il tre une star pour porter un chapeau ? (les dbats sont plus compliqus depuis l'entre en scne de l'association des "lecteurs de droite  gauche" ...)


Drizzt [Drone38] : Ce smiley ne fera pas de toi une Star Escapetiger mais je te tire tout de mme mon chapeau  (2.5)
pcaboche : Bla bla... "fait pencher la balance sur deux points"... bla bla bla... "association"... bla bla... (1)




> g:
> La communaut des dveloppeurs et amis du Cobol est en moi. L'instruction *GOTO* a t hacke par quelqu'un d'origine scandinave semble-t-il. La piste la plus srieuse remonte vers un certain Linus Trvalds qui aurait dclar (avec son ton habituel) : "Tant mieux, a apprendra  ces dveloppeurs  programmer sans faire de code spaghetti". (Les dveloppeurs italiens dnoncent une atteinte  leur patrimoine national qui a essaim dans le monde entier et menacent de boycotter l'open source, la suite dans les actualits de dvp ...)


Drizzt [Drone38] : Et la j'imagine tout mon code en version scandinave, a pourrait tre sympa : Fr, D ... (4)
pcaboche : Trs recherch. Linus Trvalds aurait t beaucoup plus vulgaire que cela. Merci de ne pas t'tre abaiss  son niveau ( savoir trs trs bas niveau : en C et tout prs du noyau  ::mouarf:: ). (5)




> {<:'>
> ... Deux points encore sur la fameuse "cte" des perchistes (cf. smiley 5) bien encadre et qui se termine (encore une fois) par une franche accolade de la part des "lecteurs de dvp lisant de droite  gauche (cf smiley 1).


Drizzt [Drone38] : Des fois il faut savoir abandonner un concept en cours de route. C'est mieux pour tout le monde. (1)
"pcaboche : Vu le nombre de ""cf."", ce n'est plus une participation, c'est ""le livre dont vous tes le hros : dition Smileys d'Or 2015""...
Aprs tu t'tonnes que a prenne une plombe  corriger !  ::roll::   ::aie::  (2)"




> #<{@
> Ah, un trublion avec le pseudo *Groucho Marx* nous envoie son smiley avec la phrase suivante en ces temps lectoraux : "J'ai pris le parti d'en rire".


Drizzt [Drone38] : Vos devoirs pour demain : faire le smiley des 3 autres Marx Brothers. (4)
pcaboche : Tant qu'il ne fait pas partie de l' "assocation des lecteurs de droite  gauche qui mettent des cf. partout", a va... (3)




> Un personnage de dessin anim
> ( nn ) & (n n) 
> Tic et Tac


Drizzt [Drone38] : Tic Tic Tic Tic et Taaaaac Rangers du risque ! (3)
pcaboche : Le 'n', c'est pour "nuts", c'est a ? (3)




> Un film
> * * * * * [ ! ! ]> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runaway_Train_%28film%29
> Runaway Train (film)  Wikipdia


Drizzt [Drone38] : Ca marchait aussi avec le transperceneige. J'aurais mis plus de point pour le coup. (3)
pcaboche : Choo! Choo! (3)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*Deaf*




> k%
> Un jongleur mixant balles et massues


Drizzt [Drone38] : Et il fait a dans les airs comme le montre le jet-pack dans son dos. (3.5)
pcaboche : ...et trononneuses. Non ? pas de trononneuse ? Oh ben zut ! a aurait pu tre drle ! (4)




> {)&
> Un serveur d'un resto chic 1 seconde avant le drame (la cloche est encore solidaire de l'assiette)


Drizzt [Drone38] : Juste aprs, c'est le serveur qui se fait traiter de cloche... (3)
pcaboche : Voil ce qui arrive quand on commande une crme... (_) ( _) >⌐■-■ (⌐■_■) ... renverse... YEAAAAAAAHH... (5)




> _-\
> Un empilement improbable de symboles ascii: vont-ils tenir longtemps?


Drizzt [Drone38] : Ok pour l'empilement mais je ne peux accepter les symboles ascii. Le but du concours tant d'interprter les symboles ascii en question, je suis oblig de te mettre 0 sur ce coup l. (0)
pcaboche : Ils tiennent tous... sur un clavier franais. (3)




> !!/;
> Un trapziste au moment de s'lancer.


Drizzt [Drone38] : He floats through the air, with the greatest of ease, the daring young man on the flying trapeze ....  (2.5)
Drizzt [Drone38] :  +0.5 pour tre le premier  ne pas avoir crit "point virgule" dans l'explication (0.5)
pcaboche : Pas mal. (4)




> |`
> Une fois en bas, le funambule parat tout petit vu d'ici. Tant pis pour le record du monde sans filet!


Drizzt [Drone38] : J'ai peur de comprendre, il est tomb le funambule et c'est vu du haut, ou il est sur le fil est c'est vu d'en bas ? Vu qu'on voit deux morceaux  cot de sa barre d'quilibre, j'ai peur que ce soit la premire solution. RIP. (3)
pcaboche : Plot twist : c'tait un funambule nain...  ::aie::  (4)




> \!/;;
> Attention, terrain glissant!


Drizzt [Drone38] : Attention, note en baisse (1.5)
pcaboche : Toujours mieux que "Attention, blague vaseuse"... (2)




> |:^*
> Une poule sur des patins  roulettes.


Drizzt [Drone38] : C'est de l que vient l'expression, a roule ma poule ? (mme si je suis pas trop sur du sens de lecture, je vois plutt un skateboard mais j'aime bien l'ide) (4)
pcaboche : Pauvre poule ! (5)




> g:
> Une lanceuse de poids nordique (le poids, pas la lanceuse)


Drizzt [Drone38] : A l'origine de ce poids, c'est un accident de javelot sur un lanceur de poids pendant un meeting  Oslo. Pour rendre hommage  ce lanceur dcd des suites de l'accident, un poids transpers d'une tige mtallique a t cr en son nom. L'IAAF n'a cependant jamais voulu homologuer le modle (4)
pcaboche : Merci pour la prcision...  ::aie::  (5)




> {<:'>
> Un barbu sino-mexico-cubain ne sait choisir entre ses origines, alors il les assume toutes: cigare, sombrero & cǎomo.
> Au moins, il peut fumer tranquillement, mme s'il pleut!


Drizzt [Drone38] : Perso j'aurais mis le somberero en dessous. Ben oui le cǎomo est fait pour protger de la pluie alors que le sombrero va plutt la craindre ! (4)
pcaboche : Excellent ! (5)




> #<{@
> Va-t-il attraper le veau avec son lasso? ce concours est passionnant!


Drizzt [Drone38] : Yiheaaaa. Where did you come from where did you go, where did you come form Cotton-Eye Joe ! (3)
pcaboche : Trs bien. (4)




> Un personnage de dessin anim
> C8 
> Docteur Zoidberg (Futurama)


Drizzt [Drone38] : J'ai jamais trop regard alors j'ai pas de remarque super drle  apporter mais la rprsentation est assez fidle. (3)
"pcaboche : Woop Woop Woop Woop Woop!

Drizzt, tu devrais regarder (au moins les premires saisons). C'est l'une des sries les plus drles que je connaisse, avec normment de rfrences caches:

 (5)"




> Un film
> //--= 
> Le dernier samourai (vers la fin, quand les samouras se font dcimer face aux armes  feu)


Drizzt [Drone38] : Des guerriers qui sont prts  donner leur vie pour un mot qui semble oubli : l'honneur ! C'est bien trouv et bien reprsent. (4)
pcaboche : Trs bien. (4)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*shadowmoon*




> {-##-}
> Cest lheure dallumer le tournebroche


Drizzt [Drone38] : Bien vu le 13me smiley ! Mais il fallait aller jusqu'au bout de la dmarche et ajouter celui du poste de la discussion !  (0.5)




> k%
> Le cochon est tu


Drizzt [Drone38] : Il serait effectivement temps de s'y mettre sinon le tournebroche va chauffer pour rien. (2)
pcaboche : a commence bien... (4)




> {)&
> La broche est aligne avec son derrire


Drizzt [Drone38] : Les enfants, fermez les yeux, a ne va pas tre beau  voir. (4.5)
pcaboche : "50 shades of cochon"...  ::aie::  (5)




> _-\
> La tte de ma sur quand lanimal est embroch


Drizzt [Drone38] : J'avais prvenu pourtant. (3)
pcaboche : Toujours mieux que... "la tte de l'animal quand ma soeur est embroche".  ::aie::  (5)




> !!/;
> Il est bien maigre ce cochon, ses cotes sont saillantes !


Drizzt [Drone38] : C'est qu'il a vu toute sa famille passer au tournebroche devant lui. Du coup il avait perdu l'apptit le pauvre. (3)
pcaboche : Ok, c'est un porno c'est a ? (4)




> |`
> Et sa queue toute petite


Drizzt [Drone38] : On parle bien de la queue en tire bouchon l ? Car c'est un peu normal qu'elle soit petite pour un cochon. (2.5)
pcaboche : Ok, c'est vraiment un porno c'est a ? (5)




> \!/;;
> Les premiers morceaux sont coups


Drizzt [Drone38] : Scions du jambon  quatre sous la livre ! Scions du jambon  quat' sous la livre cochon (2.5)
pcaboche : a doit faire mal... (on parle toujours d'un porno l, non ?) (4)




> |:^*
> Un affam rclame sa part


Drizzt [Drone38] : Lui il avait ferm les yeux tout  l'heure. Du coup il a pas perdu l'apptit (2)
pcaboche : Ok, c'est bien un porno... (4)




> g:
> Il ne reste plus aucun beau morceau


Drizzt [Drone38] : Ouf, j'ai cru que tu allais me sortir une histoire de cochon scandinave (3)
pcaboche : Ben ouais, tout le monde s'est dj ru dessus... (et on parle toujours d'un porno visiblement) (3)




> {<:'>
> Le groin est mang


Drizzt [Drone38] : Tout est bon dans le cochon ! (on voit bien le groin) (4)
pcaboche : "Eat my groin"... voil, c'est le titre du film en question ! (3)




> #<{@
> Un retardataire se retrouve avec la queue !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Elle n'est plus si petite que cela d'ailleurs ici (2.5)
pcaboche : La scne finale avec un transsexuel, visiblement... (3)

Drizzt [Drone38] : Bonus histoire +2 (2)




> Un personnage de dessin anim
> oooooooooooooo (Absolem de profil)


Drizzt [Drone38] : Es-tu Absolement sur de toi ? (3)
pcaboche : C'est un porno ?  ::aie::  (4)




> Un film
> ([]) (la bobine)


Drizzt [Drone38] : Oh put***. Je viens de comprendre. Dire que j'en tais dj  la troisime page Google pour chercher un film du nom de la bobine... Il est temps pour moi de faire une pause dans les corrections je pense (4)
pcaboche : On demandait le nom d'un film, et pas... laisse tomber. (3)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*Jacques Beauregard*




> {-##-}
> Il faudrait que j'organise un barbecue : cette brochette me donne envie.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Alors dj reprendre l'ide de shadowmoon c'est mal. Mais en plus donner presque la mme interpretation que lui c'est moche, c'est trs moche mme (-1)




> k%
> L'union fait la force. Ne nous divisons pas. ( pour l'union ;k% : " qu' diviser")


Drizzt [Drone38] : Hum k% c'est "qu' modulo" pour moi pas "qu' diviser". Du coup ne nous modulons pas, a rend tout de suite moins bien (1.5)
"pcaboche : Je crois que les Anglais n'ont pas eu le mmo...  ::aie:: 
(oui, on a diffr les corrections juste pour faire cette blague vaseuse. Comment a, ""pas crdible"" ?  ::aie:: ) (3)"




> {)&
> Un moustachu fumant un cigare.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Le retour de Groucho Marx ! (3.5)
pcaboche : J'ai du mal  voir... (2)




> _-\
> Un pirate avec un il band. L'euro pour symboliser le caractre cupide du pirate.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Un pirate cupide, c'est un peu un plonasme. (Sinon avec cette histoire de pirate, ce smiley ressemble vachement  Albator) (2.5)
pcaboche : a, ou un mec de Wall-Street au tlphone... (2)




> !!/;
> Un doryphore sauvage apparat !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Tu en connais beaucoup des doryphores domestiques ? (3)
pcaboche :  ne pas confondre avec le doryphore domestique, beaucoup plus docile... (oups, mme ide que Drizzt, pourtant on ne s'est pas concerts...) (3)




> |`
> Hmm je n'avais jamais pens  faire du deltaplane au sommet d'un gratte-ciel


Drizzt [Drone38] : Peut-tre parceque c'est interdit ? Ou alors parce-que c'est trs dangereux ? Ou plus vraissemblablement car tu n'as pas de deltaplane (3)
pcaboche : En mme temps, c'est sans doute une mauvaise ide... (3)




> \!/;;
> Deux pitons faisant du stop au bord de la route. J'espre qu'il ne fait pas froid dehors.


Drizzt [Drone38] : J'ai mis un peu de temps mais je les ai retrouvs et heureusement il n'a pas l'air de faire froid : http://fscomps.fotosearch.com/compc/.../x11354710.jpg (4)
pcaboche : Ils font du stop ou un doigt d'honneur ? (4)




> |:^*
> Un bonhomme faisant un bisou. Rateau ou pas?


Drizzt [Drone38] : Un bonhomme ? Un bonhomme de neige ? Un (petit) bonhomme en mousse (et hop vous avez tous la chanson dans la tte) ? Un bonhomme michelin ? Le bonhomme Carnaval (spcial ddicace  tous nos amis quebecois du forum) ? Ca manque de prcision tout cela. Du coup rateau (2)
pcaboche : Rateau. (3)




> g:
> Zut ! J'ai un trou de mmoire !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Et le tout pour seulement une ressource bleue et une neutre ! Bon a risque de revenir rapidement aussi... (2.5)
pcaboche : Zut ! J'ai oubli de corriger... (2)




> {<:'>
> Un pruvien avec une moustache ondul. On voit pas sa bouche


Drizzt [Drone38] : Mouais, c'est un peu tir par les cheveux, enfin par la moustache. (2)
pcaboche : En effet, le poncho est trs ressemblant. (4)
pcaboche : OndulE... On NE voit pas sa bouche (-1).




> #<{@
> La st-valentin le 14 fvrier.. J'espre que a suffira  combler ma chrie malgr mon regard.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Malgr mon regard euh tu voulais peut-tre dire retard non ? Ou sinon tu sais d'avance que tu vas lui faire un regard de tueur/moqueur/desinteress/triste/lubrique... au moment de lui donner ? Bon sinon a ressemble  la rose de Lady mais sans le dire vraiment donc a passe pour cette fois (3)
pcaboche : Jolie fleur, mais pleine d'pines. (4)




> Un personnage de dessin anim
> O-O'
> >>
> ###
> '---' 
> Melchiore du petit Spirou. La prof de maths est amoureuse de lui


Drizzt [Drone38] : Biiip mauvaise rponse, le smiley doit tre sur une seule ligne (-1)
pcaboche : On avait dit UNE ligne... (1)




> Un film
> .... <||> --- ))(( 
> Interstellar. L'Endurance aux abords de Saturne, prt  pntrer dans le trou de ver.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Ok mais c'est pas trs drle non ? Ca manque je sais pas, de cette petite tincelle d'originalit qui fait toute la beaut de ce concours (1)
pcaboche : Ok. (4)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*Barsy*




> k%
> Un robot abandonn ramasse des dchets.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Courage Wall-E ! Tu trouveras bientt l'amour et une vie plus belle, faite d'aventures et de gros monsieurs dans des chaises volantes (4)
pcaboche : Wall-E? (4)




> {)&
> Change en ours, cette mre doit protger sa fille.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Nous avons donc affaire  une ours-garou. Mais du coup la fille elle est en ours aussi ou pas ? C'est pas trs clair sur le dessin. (2.5)
pcaboche : Brave? (3)




> _-\
> Un veuf accomplit le voyage qu'il projetait de faire avec sa femme.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Mouais il a plutt une tte de pirate l pour le coup. (1.5)
pcaboche : Up? (3)




> !!/;
> Une famille de super hros combat un vilain.


Drizzt [Drone38] : La famille n'est pas au complet l ? C'est toujours pareil, on essaye de faire une photo sympa pour la couverture du journal et il y a en toujours un ou deux qui sont hors champs....  (3)
pcaboche : The Incredibles? (3)




> |`
> Un pre traverse les ocans pour retrouver son fils.


Drizzt [Drone38] : C'est une cane  pche ? D'o l'allgorie du poisson et le lien avec Nemo ? (2)
pcaboche : Finding Nemo? (3)




> \!/;;
> Le monstre  beau hurler, cela ne provoque que des rires chez cet enfant.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Il aurait du se dguiser en clown. Ca au moins a fait peur (3.5)
pcaboche : Monsters Inc? (4)




> |:^*
> Ce jeune homme a un rat sur la tte.


Drizzt [Drone38] : On n'arrive pas bien  voir si il est terrifi ou simplement circonspect (2.5)
pcaboche : Ratatouille? (3)




> g:
> Un astronaute prend la place d'un cowboy.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Y a moins de risque dans ce sens l. Remarque dans l'autre sens, plutt qu'une citation  l'arrive de l'homme sur la lune, un petit duel a aurait eu un peu plus de geule. (2.5)
pcaboche : Toys Story? (3)




> {<:'>
> La tristesse et la joie se sont gares.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Elles se boudent un peu j'ai l"impression non ? (3)
pcaboche : Inside out? (3)




> #<{@
> Un dinosaure accompagne un bb humain.


Drizzt [Drone38] : J'ai plutt l'impression qu'il va le bouffer mais bon, c'est le problme de ce concours, on manque parfois de contexte. (3)
pcaboche : The good dinosaur? (3)

Drizzt [Drone38] : Bonus thmatique : +2 (2)





> Un personnage de dessin anim
> %-o/~


Drizzt [Drone38] : Ca me fait penser  Beep-beep, mais je suis pas sur que ce soit a.
Finalement vu la thmatique je vais plutt opter pour Cars  (2.5)
Drizzt [Drone38] :  +2 pour ne pas avoir mis le titre (2)
pcaboche : A bug's life? (1)




> Un film
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,( ... ),,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,'oo'


Drizzt [Drone38] : Tron ! Bien jou, on accepte le fait qu'il soit (un peu) plus long que le smiley standard car cela sert videmment le discours. 
Bon OK, vu la thmatique c'est plutt 1001 pattes. Surtout qu'il y a effectivement 1001 pattes, bien jou. Mais Tron c'tait plus classe :  (3.5)
Drizzt [Drone38] :  +2 pour ne pas avoir mis le titre,  (2)
Drizzt [Drone38] :  -0.5 car j'tais super content d'avoir trouv Tron (j'ai commenc par a avant de voir le reste des smileys et la thmatique associe) (-0.5)
pcaboche : Cars? (1)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*illight*




> k%
> Arrtez de retirer le miroir : regardez comme les S taient entrecolls, les V ne se tiennent plus que par le bout de leur pointe, et les O se sont carrment dcolls !


Drizzt [Drone38] : C'est quoi le rapport avec le mirroir ???? (1)
pcaboche : S. V. O. ... est-ce un code ? Faut-il un mirroir pour dcoder ? Non, je ne vois pas. (1)




> {)&
> C'est la premire fois que je vois danser une valse les pieds croiss..


Drizzt [Drone38] : Tu m'as pas vu  mon mariage c'est pour a... (3)
pcaboche : Gnralement a finit par terre... (3)




> _-\
> Cet archer tire 2 flches en mme temps, trop fort !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Tirer 2 flches en soit c'est pas compliqu, les envoyer o on veut c'est un autre challenge ! (3.5)
pcaboche : J''etais un aventurier comme vous avant... et puis je me suis pris 2 flches dans le genou. (3)




> !!/;
> Ce matin, un lapin, a cras un chien...


Drizzt [Drone38] : Cette bonne vieille blague de paf le chien, toujours un succs. (3)
pcaboche : ...c'tait un lapin, qui, avait un SUV (prononcer "Es-you-vi", pour que a rime avec "fusil") (3)




> |`
> Je sens que ces moustiques vont se prendre le mur...


Drizzt [Drone38] : Regardez ce que VOUS avez gagn ! (3)
pcaboche : Salet de moustiques ! (3)




> \!/;;
> On fait la queue, comme tout le monde, avant de rentrer...(je laisse votre imagination dcider pour savoir o  )


Drizzt [Drone38] : Si on couple avec des interprtations du mme smiley par d'autres candidats, c'est comment dire ... (4)
pcaboche : L'expression "faire la 'queue' " prend soudain un tout autre sens... (5)




> |:^*
> Serait-ce un chinois avec un pompom pompon sur son chapeau pointu ?


Drizzt [Drone38] : Toujours se renseigner sur le jury avant de poster  (1.5)
pcaboche : Non, ce n'est pas a du tout.  ::aie::  (3)
pcaboche : Mme faute qu'il y a 2 ans... (Malus: -1)




> g:
> a me fait penser  la thorie du nant, avec l'ensemble vide...


Drizzt [Drone38] : 4 symboles, un seul interprt, donc note divise par 4 (1)
pcaboche : Et selon la thorie du nant, "g:" sont juste l pour faire de la figuration... (2)




> {<:'>
> Ce sont des siamois ?


Drizzt [Drone38] : Encore une tentative de Gogeta loupe... (4)
pcaboche : Je prfre le terme "jumeaux fusionns" ("conjoint twins" en anglais) (4)




> #<{@
> Un grillage, une tenaille, on carte...Voil ! nous sommes arrivs au centre !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Jarod revient, on va encore passer 3 saisons  te courir aprs. (4)
pcaboche : On dirait un film d'espionnage. (5)




> Un personnage de dessin anim
> ||||
> Spiderman, Spiderman ! (ben oui, Spiderman il a que 2 jambes et 2 bras...)


Drizzt [Drone38] : C'est plutt Humanspider l. Introuvable sans explication (1)
pcaboche : Spidercochon... spidercochon.... (3)




> Un film
> ____________________________
> La ligne verte !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Bravo. Tu as introduit une nouvelle dimension dans les smileys. Prochaine tape la 3D
Dommage que tu ais mis l'explication. (5)
pcaboche : C'est idiot, mais a me fait rire ! (6)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*Nhaps*




> k%
> Elvis, je sais bien que tes le  king  et que tu as une belle banane, mais tu peux ranger tes boules stp ?


Drizzt [Drone38] : Je sais pas pourquoi je vois pas trop Elvis jouer  la ptanque, a doit donc tre d'autres boules dont il est question ici (4)
pcaboche : "banane" et "boules" dans la mme phrase, on pense  autre chose... (5)




> {)&
> Jean-Michel Yoga sentrane, mais il galre


Drizzt [Drone38] : Moi le yoga a m'endort (3)
pcaboche : a marche aussi avec "Jean-Michel Yoni"... (s'envole, trs loin...) (5)




> _-\
> Non, mais cest quoi larnaque ??? Il ny a quun demi-burger dans ma boite !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Faut les comprendre aussi en cuisine, a doit donner faim toute cette nourriture qui passe devant eux (4)
pcaboche : Le pire, c'est que a veut dire que quelqu'un a mang l'autre moiti... (5)




> !!/;
> Un couple dpose leur enfant dans une rivire, les geeks diront que cest Thrall, les religieux diront Mose et les autres diront que jai fum


Drizzt [Drone38] : Sargon Ier ? Willow ? (4)
pcaboche : T'as fum...  ::aie::  (4)




> |`
>  Oh ! Vous nallez pas priver un vieillard de son appui


Drizzt [Drone38] : Comme quoi le salut de la Terre du milieu a repose sur pas grand chose (2.5)
pcaboche : Pauvre vieux (c'est le cas de le dire). (5)




> \!/;;
>  Flicitations, cest des jumeaux  (Accouchement, oui oui jai honteUn peu)


Drizzt [Drone38] : Ca fait un peu accouchement  la chaine mais c'est bien trouv et on vite le vulgaire (4)
"pcaboche : ""CE SONT des jumeaux""... enfin bon, aujourd'hui plus personne ne parle comme a.
Sinon, j'aime bien. (5)"




> |:^*
>  i'm a poor lonesome cowboy


Drizzt [Drone38] : I'm a poor lonesome jury !  (2.5)
pcaboche : Trs ressemblant ! (5)




> g:
> On le voit souvent dans les films sado-maso cet homme avec une boule dans la bouche,  moins que ce soit aussi dans RamboJhsite.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Euh, je vais pas aller vrifier pour les films SM, je te fais confiance d'accord ? (3.5)
pcaboche : En fait non, c'est Rambo dans un film SM. Ce qui est parfaitement crdible, sachant que Sylvester Stallone a dbut sa carrire dans un porno (cf. "The Italian Stallion"). (5)




> {<:'>
> Un homme  moustache avec un chapeau de fte


Drizzt [Drone38] : Allez c'est la fte ! On fait tourner les serviettes ! (2.5)
"pcaboche : Oh non Drizzt,  cause de toi maintenant j'ai Patrick Sbastien dans la tte...  ::mur:: 
Aussi, il semble que tu as attribu beaucoup de demi-points sur cette participation; donc je me sens oblig de rejoindre le club. (3.5)"




> #<{@
> Le grand-matre cyclope est fatigu, non mais vous avez vu la cerne ?


Drizzt [Drone38] : Haha. Hahahaha mme. Excellent (5)
pcaboche : Non, je n'ai pas vu la cerne. Par contre j'ai travaill 4 ans  Genve donc j'ai vu... (_) ( _) >⌐■-■ (⌐■_■) ... *le* CERN... YEAAAAAAAHH... (4)




> Un personnage de dessin anim
> ----=) 
> Tcho les amis, cest moi, cest Titeuf


Drizzt [Drone38] : J'aime pas Titeuf.  (2)
pcaboche : Moi non plus, mais c'est pas la question... (4)




> Un film
> ooooooooooOooooooooo
> Ce film est trs connu


Drizzt [Drone38] : Independance day ? (3)
Drizzt [Drone38] :  +2 pour ne pas avoir mis le nom du film (2)
pcaboche : Je ne vois pas... (1)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*Mouvii*




> k%
> Sonic qui descend de la barre en spiral et qui s'apprte  sauter sur une mchante abeille robot de Dr. Eggman.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Peut-on rellement parler de mchancet chez un robot ? (3)
pcaboche : Trs bien. (5)




> {)&
> Un overboard et un monsieur avec un entonnoir sur la tte qui n'a pas d'quilibre.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Scne hautement improbable mais pourquoi pas. (2.5)
pcaboche : Great Scots! On lui a dit que a ne marche pas sur l'eau ? (5)




> _-\
> Double-face dprim


Drizzt [Drone38] : D'un autre cot  sa place je l'aurais un peu mauvaise aussi. (4)
Drizzt [Drone38] :  +0.5 pour le super jeu de mots de pcaboche (0.5)
pcaboche : Et quand Double-Face est dprim. il sombre dans l'alcoolisme et il prend un Scotch... (_) ( _) >⌐■-■ (⌐■_■) ... Double-Face... YEAAAAAAAHH... (5)




> !!/;
> Deux personnes dprimes qui vont monter une falaise (je suis pas dprim pourtant aujourd'hui  )


Drizzt [Drone38] : J'ai reu une lettre, il y a un mois peut-tre ... (3.5)
pcaboche : Ils taient au bord du gouffre, et ils ont fait un grand pas en avant !  ::aie::  (5)




> |`
> A la pche aux moustiques !


Drizzt [Drone38] : On a dj eu les moustiques dans une autre interprtation, mais je ne vais pas en tenir rigueur, la canne  pche tant assez diffrente du mur (3)
pcaboche :  la pche aux mouches mouches mouches, je n'veux plus y aller maman... (5)




> \!/;;
> Wouhou ! La ligne d'arriv enfin ! Je suis trop content wouhou !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Si tu arrives  dire deux fois Wouhou c'est que tu as pas couru assez vite. Feignant ! (3.5)
pcaboche : Trs bien. (5)




> |:^*
> Je ne peux m'empcher de voir un portugais moustachu avec un bret qui admire le ciel.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Et bien ce n'est pas moi qui vais t'en empcher alors. Perso je vois une religieuse au chocolat et ce depuis dj deux ou trois corrections. Est-ce li  l'heure du gouter approchante ? Possible ! (2.5)
pcaboche : Trs bien (mais pas trs original). (3)




> g:
> Une femme en jupe qui saute pour couper une crpe !


Drizzt [Drone38] : Voila ce que a donne lorsque Black Mamba va s'installer en Bretagne. (3.5)
pcaboche : What? (3)




> {<:'>
> Une fuse en plein vole avec un monsieur qui veut se suicider. (Je vous jure que je suis heureux dans la vie)


Drizzt [Drone38] : @pcaboche : vole est acceptable si on considre que la fuse joue aux cartes. Certes c'est peu probable mais tout de mme, il faut lui accorder le bnfice du doute. (3)
pcaboche : Un peu comme la scne finale de "Dr. Strangelove", quoi. (4)
pcaboche : "Vol", pas "Vole". (Malus: -1)




> #<{@
> (Du dessus) Un pivert qui picore un arbre bien touffu.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Woody Woodpecker is back ! Hohohohooo hohohoooo hohohohohoho (4)
pcaboche : Bien. (4)




> Un personnage de dessin anim
> ~(==):3 :cD-
> C'est un duo (dsol si c'est hors-sujet comme j'en ai mis deux).


Drizzt [Drone38] : Minus et Cortex ? Je suis pas super sur pour le coup (3)
Drizzt [Drone38] :  +2 pour ne pas avoir mis le titre (mme si je suis pas convaincu d'avoir trouv, j'encourage l'initiative) (2)
"pcaboche : Faut deviner, c'est a ? Olive et Tom ? Non, a ne doit pas tre a.
Popeye et Olive ? Non plus.
Tom et... Non, je ne vois pas. (1)"




> Un film
> 0>
> Fight club.


Drizzt [Drone38] : Ca doit tre super mtaphorique je vois pas bien l. Mais bon vu qu'il faut pas en parler, aurons-nous un jour l'explication ? (0.5)
pcaboche : Je ne vois pas. Savon ? (ou serait-ce une rfrence  la premire rgle du Fight Club ? Ou  Robert Paulson ?) (1)

----------

